# You know you're an arachnophile when...



## AbraCadaver (Mar 19, 2010)

I've seen this topic on several other arachno/tarantula forums, and the answers are so different each time, so I figured it would be fun to see what you guys could come up with!

I only have two right now..

You know you're an arachnophile when you feel a tickle on your leg, and get depressed when you look down and discover it wasn't a spider. 

You know you're an arachnophile when you look at the baldpatches some men get with age, to see if he's in pre-molt..

Go go go!!


----------



## Sadistic Haplo (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure a topic like this already exists and there's alot of funny ones in it! I suggest searching for it, I died laughing reading it.


----------



## killy (Mar 19, 2010)

... your Tarantula collection is worth more than your house.


----------



## xhexdx (Mar 19, 2010)

You know you're an arachnophile when...


...you like to have sex with arachnids?


----------



## killy (Mar 19, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> You know you're an arachnophile when...
> 
> 
> ...you like to have sex with arachnids?


LOL ... I was gonna say: ... when hairy behinds start looking good ...


----------



## JC (Mar 19, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> You know you're an arachnophile when...
> 
> 
> ...you like to have sex with arachnids?


No hybrids!!! (And see a psychiatrist.)

I swear, this thread will be at least 8 pages long by Sunday night.


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 19, 2010)

...your wife says "Get them things and I'm leaving!" and you start measuring her side of the room for more shelves.


----------



## Smitty78 (Mar 19, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> I've seen this topic on several other arachno/tarantula forums, and the answers are so different each time, so I figured it would be fun to see what you guys could come up with!
> 
> I only have two right now..
> 
> ...


 You could be sadistic as well. I'm not really sure? 

Are you sure you're looking for an "arachnophile", or are you hiding in the closet?:? Either way you need to be honest with yourself.


----------



## Ictinike (Mar 19, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> ...your wife says "Get them things and I'm leaving!" and you start measuring her side of the room for more shelves.


Bahahaha


----------



## Jilly1337 (Mar 19, 2010)

...you think nothing of having containers of mealworms and fruit flies in the fridge where you keep your food.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 19, 2010)

Jilly1337 said:


> ...you think nothing of having containers of mealworms and fruit flies in the fridge where you keep your food.


And next to your food in the freezer you have a big cup of roach frass (freezing all the leftover nymphs before you throw it out) and a dead Aphonopelma sp. Paysoni that you intend to dissect someday.


Oh... and your roaches eat more produce than you do.


----------



## tarzan2day (Mar 19, 2010)

.. when you let crickets go in your house to feed the couple that got out..


----------



## TomM (Mar 19, 2010)

When people you haven't seen in a while come visit and ask how all of your "hairy critters" are doing before they ask how *YOU* are doing! Hahahaa (This actually happened to me *3 TIMES* last night at a party we had at my house.)


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 19, 2010)

When you're writing the label to mail out a T and you don't capitalize the first letter of your last name.

Cass


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 19, 2010)

tarzan2day said:


> .. When you let crickets go in your house to feed the couple that got out..


lol   :}  HILARIOUS


----------



## Jilly1337 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> When you're writing the label to mail out a T and you don't capitalize the first letter of your last name.
> 
> Cass



Hahaha..I can see that happening.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 19, 2010)

Jilly1337 said:


> Hahaha..I can see that happening.


Yeah I did it last week when we were about to send out one of our mature males. The funny part is, I didn't even realize I did it until I was rereading what I wrote to make sure I got it all right, haha.

Cass


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 20, 2010)

*Sit back and relax - Have I got Many...*

You Know you're an Arachnophile when your feeder crix and roaches eat more fruits and veggies than you do.

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when you lose your temper at someone feeding a mouse to an arachnid, purposely breeds hybrids or if they release tarantulas out of their native habitat.

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when the girlfriend says "me or the spiders?" Not only do you still have your spiders, but you sell her things to buy more!

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when an arachnid has been under your clothes more times than another person has!

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when the LPS manager has banned you from his store for repeatedly critisizing the tarantulas' care and steering youngsters away from buying that bright orange tarantula.

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when you cancel your date or reschedule your doctor's appointment to watch a molt.

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when you critisize every detail of a bad arachnid "horror" movie.

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when you have more pictures of spiders on your computer than your relatives and friends!

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when you stay up all night watching breeding attempts. Even more so when you record them for all your like-wise thinking buddies to see. 

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when you custimize your OW tarantula's hide but ALSO make a little warning sign by the entrance reading "Enter at your Own Risk!"

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when you sneak out of a food place with lots of deli/condimant cups with nothing even in them.

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when you have more shadow boxes of exuviae than photos of your family!

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when you were arrested for assaulting the Terminex guy your roommate hired.

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when you see almost every insect in your garden as a tasty meal for your pets.

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when the heavy drinkers tell you that you have a problem.

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when you're carrying out all the tarantula cubes and vivariums from your burning building before anything else.

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when Trick or Treaters visit your house first for candy and to see your creepy crawlies.

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when you have a back up generator for heating your house and don't even need it!

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when your ideal vacation is to some place where wild and tropical arachnids live.

 You Know you're an Arachnophile when terrorists are afraid of what bugs you have!


----------



## robd (Mar 20, 2010)

You know you're an arachnophile when even your significant other begins brainstorming everytime they see a plastic container.


----------



## harmroelf (Mar 20, 2010)

You know u are an arachnophile when your kid wakes u up by yelling " DADDY, CRICKET!!!" at 6:00 AM.(happened this morning and the stupid thing was, there was none, he just wanted me to come and get him out of bed)


----------



## Rabid538 (Mar 20, 2010)

You know you're an arachnophile when your spiders have a better sex life than you and you're happy about it.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Mar 20, 2010)

You know you are an archnophile when 3/4 of your closet is filled with tarantula enclosures instead of clothes.


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 20, 2010)

you know your and arachnophile when you have invested more money into your T's. than your own house


----------



## TomM (Mar 20, 2010)

abraxascomplex said:


> you know you are an archnophile when 3/4 of your closet is filled with tarantula enclosures instead of clothes.


+1,000,000


----------



## endoflove (Mar 21, 2010)

You know you're an arachnophile when u carry a deli cup with u at all times in hope of finding a T when u live in wisconsion!!!


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 21, 2010)

...your absent students walk in the room and ask, "what did the spiders do yesterday?" instead of asking for make-up work.


----------



## azgbb (Mar 21, 2010)

robd said:


> You know you're an arachnophile when even your significant other begins brainstorming everytime they see a plastic container.





Spidercrazy said:


> you know your and arachnophile when you have invested more money into your T's. than your own house





AbraxasComplex said:


> You know you are an archnophile when 3/4 of your closet is filled with tarantula enclosures instead of clothes.


These are all waaaaay too true!


----------



## Ariel (Mar 21, 2010)

...when you're trying to figure out a way to fit in a new spider around other expenses, wondering if that 'other expense" can wait one more paycheck.


----------



## arachnochicken (Mar 21, 2010)

you sneek a new T into the house and pray your wife/GF doesn't notice the new enclosure .

 you hide money for weeks or months because you know the next reptile show is coming soon. 

 your T's are in premolt and you know you wont get to watch them eat at the next feeding .  ( 2 of mine are premolt )

 you get accited when you get a freebie with an order . ( other then us, who in their right mind would be accited about getting a free bug ? )

you get up in the middle of the night with a flashlight hoping to catch a glimps at one of your burrowers that you haven't seen in a year praying it came out for a stroll .


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 21, 2010)

*when...*

...you refuse to clean up cobwebs around the house because all spiders are welcome


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 21, 2010)

you know your an aracnophile when you spend your time off from school or work looking on the internet for new T's.

you know your an arachnophile when your at a resturant and there trying to get rid of a spider you pick it up and ask for a plastic container.

you know your an arachnophile when your walking by with your friends and you see such a nice specimen you have to go look at it cause you dont care about them as much.


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Mar 21, 2010)

You Know you're an Arachnophile when you start taste testing the food you feed your T's..<< Yeah..It's true..

You Know you're an Arachnophile when you spend more on T's than cloths, shoes, and your car..

You Know you're an Arachnophile when you are wondering whether to pay your cell bill or get a new T..


----------



## CuddlesTheTarantula (Mar 21, 2010)

You know you are an arachnophile when you talk to your Ts.

You know you are an arachnophile when you can't resist peeking at your enclosures any time you wake up in the middle of the night no matter how tired you are just to see if your T is doing something cool. (Well, maybe not if your really feeling sick or in pain.)

You know you are an arachnophile whenever you visit a zoo you go straight to the Ts, even if all they have is one B. smithi.

You know you are an arachnophile when you can recite pages of the T Keeper's Guide by heart. 

You know you are an arachnophile when you carry pictures of your favorite Ts with you everywhere you go, just in case you have the opportunity to talk about the world of Ts to a new person and show them your beautiful 8-legged babies.


----------



## Redneck (Mar 21, 2010)

You know your an arachnophilie when you have a photo album for your T's.. 
(I am working on mine! )


----------



## DFW Tfan (Mar 21, 2010)

paganspider said:


> You know you are an arachnophile when you talk to your Ts....
> 
> You know you are an arachnophile when you carry pictures of your favorite Ts with you everywhere you go, just in case you have the opportunity to talk about the world of Ts to a new person and show them your beautiful 8-legged babies.


At least they keep secrets and are non-judgmental

You know you are an arachnophile (and it has rubbed off) when your elderly mother carries around a 'Grandma's Brag book' of pictures of _your_ tarantulas, strikes up conversations about them and shows the pictures off!


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 21, 2010)

you know your an arachnophile when your family comes to visit they ask "how are your T's" instead of "how are you?" lmao


----------



## mandipants (Mar 21, 2010)

...You cannot walk into the room where you keep your T's without taking at least a quick glance at each one.

...You've stopped calling them "pets" and started calling them a "collection" so that friends don't think you're a hoarder.  

...People call you "Spiderella" and it doesn't bother you in the least.

...You compare the act of taking a major risk, or doing something dangerous to "sticking your hand in a Pokie cage" even to people who have no clue what a "pokie" is.

...Any local spider you find, gets to at least spend the night and have a good meal before being set free again.


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 21, 2010)

you know your an arachnophile when you let crickets loose in your house so the ones that escaped at least have a meal.

you know your an arachnophile when you keep the mealworms in your fridge next to some form of produce and it doesnt bother you. (it doesnt bother me at all )

you know your and arachnophile when you sneak a new addition to you collection into your house so your parents dont see it and hope they dont notice my new tanks


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 21, 2010)

DFW Tfan said:


> You know you are an arachnophile (and it has rubbed off) when your elderly mother carries around a 'Grandma's Brag book' of pictures of _your_ tarantulas, strikes up conversations about them and shows the pictures off!




no way... that's awesome!


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 21, 2010)

you know your an arachnophile when you start to scatter into hiding when a light flips on like your brand new sling.

you know your an arachnophile when your feeding your T's and your tempted to pop a cricket in you mouth as your feeding them. 

you know your an arachnophile when you dont move your car for the entire year because a spider made its home in you carborator. (true story ._.)

you know your an arachnophile when you help the spider in the bath tub intsead of drowning it (like my mother trys to do ._.)

http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt30/Tubaloth/SpiderShower-r_jpg_w560h546.jpg 
My mother tried killing this beautiful Bloke(and ended up succeeding) on our vacation i tried to save him but it was to late D':


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Mar 21, 2010)

You know you are an arachnophile when everyone at work is called a *Devil Dog* but your left out an called spider man..


----------



## endoflove (Mar 21, 2010)

You know you are an arachnophile when you refer your wife/girlfriend as "Gravid" (or check her out after dinner to see if the abodmen expanded) ...wait i forgot what i was saying GF or T?


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 21, 2010)

You know you are an arachnophile when you see a container or a jar.... your always thinking on how you can turn it into an enclosure.....


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 21, 2010)

*also when...*

you find yourself singing 'the itsy bitsy spider' ad nauseam to the little guy you babysit


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 21, 2010)

*You know you are an arachnophile when...*

...you have 200+ pictures in your phone and only four of them are of your children(the two legged ones).


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 22, 2010)

Spidercrazy said:


> you know your and arachnophile when you sneak a new addition to you collection into your house so your parents dont see it and hope they dont notice my new tanks


 I snuck in 10 additions. 



Spidercrazy said:


> you know your an arachnophile when you help the spider in the bath tub intsead of drowning it (like my mother trys to do ._.)


 Same. Even though Daddy long legs are the most common thing here.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Mar 22, 2010)

Hahahah XD I'm so glad I started this thread!


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 22, 2010)

Same. Even though Daddy long legs are the most common thing here.[/QUOTE]

i know in NY there so common and my mom kills them D: 

You know your an arachnophile when you continually look for things to improve your T's tanks.

you know your an arachnophile when you start to dim the lights on every thing because your vision has become accustomed to it like your T's.


----------



## DamoK21 (Mar 23, 2010)

*when*

All you want to talk about is your T's

When they become the most important thing in the house

when all you can think of is T's

when you constantly check for new stock online and instores

when you can sit there for hours on end watching your T do nothing

when you defend you T's to the end of the earth !!

when you get upset by the fact there miss understood animals

when they go from hobby to being your family

when you buy them christmass prezzies/treats

when you take time of work just to save/help your sick tarantula

when you buy food for your spiders and forget about yourself 

when you need to pay a bill but you buy more T's instead


----------



## Envyizm (Mar 23, 2010)

You know your an arachnophile when you have more tupperware then your grandmother does.


----------



## Jilly1337 (Mar 23, 2010)

When you use the words "sac" and "sexing" not a dirty thought comes to mind.


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 23, 2010)

*You know your an arachnophile when*

you go to work on your vacation, because thats where your Ts are.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Mar 23, 2010)

You know you're an arachnophile when you start offering condolences when you find out a baby is male.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 23, 2010)

When someone asks you what your favourite season is and you say "shipping season"

Cass


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 23, 2010)

when you want to move to another city bc they actually have an invert society


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 23, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> You know you're an arachnophile when you start offering condolences when you find out a baby is male.


 

 You know you're an arachnophile when you say a fuzzy spider is cute.

 The expressions on others' faces = Priceless!


----------



## azgbb (Mar 24, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> You know you're an arachnophile when you say a fuzzy spider is cute.
> 
> The expressions on others' faces = Priceless!


I get that so much!

Look at a versicolor, metallica, H. macs, or many of the others and tell me they're not pretty.

You'd think they could get past the fact that it's a spider and look at the colors and patterns and realize it's a good looking animal.


----------



## Ryujia (Mar 24, 2010)

..you wake up in the middle of the night and check the internet because you had a dream the T you want is on sale at a really good deal.


----------



## Rabid538 (Mar 25, 2010)

arachnochicken said:


> you hide money for weeks or months because you know the next reptile show is coming soon.





Spidercrazy said:


> you know your and arachnophile when you sneak a new addition to you collection into your house so your parents dont see it and hope they dont notice my new tanks


This is what I'm doing! I've been saving up money for the New England Reptile Expo. I'm hoping I can sneak a couple T's into my house without getting caught. ^_^


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 25, 2010)

Rabid538 said:


> This is what I'm doing! I've been saving up money for the New England Reptile Expo. I'm hoping I can sneak a couple T's into my house without getting caught. ^_^


Lmao! ive been doing it for weeks 

You know your an arachnophile when...

you spend your spare time thinking of ways to improve your T's cages and hides.

you watch a person in the hospital lying on their back and wonder if there about to molt.

you see a really hair person you wonder if theyd kick urticating hairs at you if you picked them up. 

Lmao


----------



## BatGirl (Mar 25, 2010)

*I'm an Arachnophile, too.*

You Know you're an Arachnophile when you see a cricket in the wild and admire how plump it looks while licking your lips - yum!

You Know you're an Arachnophile when you seem to pick boyfriends based on how hairy they are (or maybe that's why I like tarantulas?).

You Know you're an Arachnophile when you'll stop a conversation with your friend and walk over to a spider that just caught your eye and you begin talking to it instead, heh, heh.

You Know you're an Arachnophile when you threaten to close down the pet store if they don't take better care of their tarantulas (and you happen to be a deputy fire marshal and can actully very easily find many legitimate reasons do it....)

You Know you're an Arachnophile when you read stories about "You Know you're an Arachnophile when..." and your sides start to split from laughing too hard (because you recently had lung surgery and KNOW better than to get that worked-up... will be coughing up endoscopic staples if I keep it up, but these are just sooooo funny - and TRUE!)


----------



## Tecnition4life (Mar 26, 2010)

Rabid538 said:


> This is what I'm doing! I've been saving up money for the New England Reptile Expo. I'm hoping I can sneak a couple T's into my house without getting caught. ^_^


If you have anything at home that eats pinky mice, then buy a couple mice or even just get one of the brown paper bags and put the containers with the Ts in them and put em in the bag. It will work.


----------



## Rabid538 (Mar 26, 2010)

Tecnition4life said:


> If you have anything at home that eats pinky mice, then buy a couple mice or even just get one of the brown paper bags and put the containers with the Ts in them and put em in the bag. It will work.


That is an amazing idea!! I will definitely do that. Thank you!


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 26, 2010)

> You know you're an arachnophile when you feel a tickle on your leg, and get depressed when you look down and discover it wasn't a spider.




Or when you see a creepy crawlie on your wall in the distance and as you walk up to it, hope it's a spider and not a centipede! (happened to me the other day )


----------



## Venari (Mar 26, 2010)

Edd Eskimo said:


> You Know you're an Arachnophile when you spend more on T's than clothes, shoes, and your car..


this one is me.  My annual budget for clothing: 20-30$.  Why buy more? the ones i have now still fit.


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 26, 2010)

*You know your an arachnophile when..*

you constantly sell your stuff to get more stuff for your T's.

your parents catch you lieing that your going to the expo to get more T's.

in public and your talking to people you stop what your doing walk over to the spider on the wall and try to start a conversation with it.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 27, 2010)

*Scorpions are arachnids.*

You know you're an arachnophile when you buy tupperware at the grocery store as habit.

You know you're an arachnophile when all of the said tupperware have holes in them.

You know you're an arachnophile when all your groceries come home in deli cups, not just the bulk items.

You know you're an arachnophile when you start calling them "the kids" when shopping for them.

You know you're an arachnophile when your gf agrees to go on a hike with you, she brings her own tupperware, tongs, and black light!!

You know you're an arachnophile when you spend your friday nights on AB.

You know you're an arachnophile when you let your scorpion sting you completely and let go on it's own so you don't hurt it!  

You know you're an arachnophile when you start taking pride in having thorn filled tennis shoes.  

You know you're an arachnophile when you dream of taking a vacation to collect, and rest and relaxation don't even cross your mind.  

You know you're an arachnophile when you show up to your favorite coffee shop with a brown paper bag and everyone steps back from the table and ask, "what did you bring this time?", then the manager walks up and asks "got a new scorpion there r?"   

:clap:  Good thread folks, thanks!  ~r


----------



## Abby (Mar 27, 2010)

*...*

...when you wake up at 2am for whatever reason, and you cannot resist going into your T room with a flashlight to see if they are doing something amazing.
(This is how I caught my G. rosea eating a cricket after a few months of fasting.  I was so excited I couldn't go back to sleep for hours )

...when you go out and buy an expensive camera just so you can take better pictures of your Ts 

...when you buy a microscope so you can sex the molts


----------



## kiffnie (Mar 27, 2010)

*it is all so true...*

your password to everything is "tarantula" and your password hint is "cute and fuzzy"


----------



## JC (Mar 27, 2010)

You go through your recyclables looking for bottle caps.


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 28, 2010)

JC said:


> You go through your recyclables looking for bottle caps.


 Done that! Also grab the egg crates and toilet paper rolls for the crix and wasxworms.

 You know you're an arachnophile when there's tights over jars or containers but you never wear any.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Mar 28, 2010)

You know you're an arachnophile when......

Your friends keep telling you to sell all of your collection and get a car.


----------



## funguy@heart (Mar 28, 2010)

When your bed is protected by a canopy insect net.


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 28, 2010)

JC said:


> You go through your recyclables looking for bottle caps.


Your students know to bring you the bottle caps before they put the bottles in the recycle bin.


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 29, 2010)

When your partner walks in to see you cleaning a container in the sink, he/she asks "Who died?"


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 29, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> When your partner walks in to see you cleaning a container in the sink, he/she asks "Who died?"


Awww, thats so sad, but very apropos.


----------



## Hobo (Mar 29, 2010)

You get at least 3 calls per week from friends asking you if the spider they found in their bathtub/sink/car/house is "poisonous" or not... 

and if they're true friends... 

If you want it since they've trapped it in a jar for you.


----------



## Spidercrazy (Mar 29, 2010)

you know your an arachnophile when you get a call from your friends on vacation and you end up getting a call from them "I found some new critters for you I'll bring them with us."


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 29, 2010)

When even your mom corrects people when they ask if the Ts are poisonous. 

Cass


----------



## Teal (Mar 29, 2010)

*Lots of these applied to me.. how funny! I especially love this one though..*



Hobo said:


> You get at least 3 calls per week from friends asking you if the spider they found in their bathtub/sink/car/house is "poisonous" or not...
> 
> and if they're true friends...
> 
> If you want it since they've trapped it in a jar for you.


*

Because it happens A LOT lol 

*


----------



## mothore (Mar 30, 2010)

You know you're an arachnophile when you look desperately  for reasons to buy.

You know you're an arachnophile when you wake up in a cold sweat because you think one of your Ts got out.

You know you're an arachnophile when you can't go to the store without making sure you don't need anything for your Ts.

You know you're an arachnophile when you your arachnophobic spouse dumps you and you are glad because you can continue your hobby.

You know you're an arachnophile when you start buying tools to build enclosures.

You know you're an arachnophile when Halloween is your favourite holiday because you can buy spider-related accessories for your house.

You know you're an arachnophile when you visit arachnoboards.com (shout out!)


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 30, 2010)

mothore said:


> You know you're an arachnophile when Halloween is your favourite holiday because you can buy spider-related accessories for your house.


lol... only time of year when all of your spider stuff isn't met with a 'huh?' when people unfamiliar with your hobby/obsession visit


----------



## mothore (Mar 30, 2010)

HokiePokie727 said:


> lol... only time of year when all of your spider stuff isn't met with a 'huh?' when people unfamiliar with your hobby/obsession visit


Right? I have a lot of that going on.


----------



## TofuPup33 (Mar 31, 2010)

...when getting older doesn't scare you as much anymore, because just think how big those slings will be!


----------



## matthias (Mar 31, 2010)

... when you can spend an hour casing an escaped poeci and still think its cute how they run.


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 31, 2010)

When you really want to share your own treats with a T to see how they like them but sadly know better. Likely not good for them. 

 Besides, the T would probably get obese.


----------



## tiger cowboy (Mar 31, 2010)

when you sneak your T's over Christmas by saying the cardboard box your lugging has a bunch of presents in it and can't be opened.


----------



## Scoolman (Apr 2, 2010)

mothore said:


> You know you're an arachnophile when you your arachnophobic spouse dumps you and you are glad because you can continue your hobby.


This may happen much sooner than I anticipated.:?


----------



## Redneck (Apr 2, 2010)

mothore said:


> You know you're an arachnophile when you your arachnophobic spouse dumps you and you are glad because you can continue your hobby.


Yeap.. I still have the critters..  She is back now.. She is also taking a liking to my female B. smithi..  Another on converted!! Well almost..


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 2, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> This may happen much sooner than I anticipated.:?


Gee, I hope you're not saying what it appears you're saying 

I knew I was an arachnophile when I had nothing new to post here because nearly every reply already applied to me


----------



## thumpersalley (Apr 2, 2010)

harmroelf said:


> You know u are an arachnophile when your kid wakes u up by yelling " DADDY, CRICKET!!!" at 6:00 AM.(happened this morning and the stupid thing was, there was none, he just wanted me to come and get him out of bed)


My daughter runs to find something to place over the cricket, then runs to get the tweezers hanging on the side of the T shelves if she finds one! She has friends over & they are completely giving her the "youre crazy" look. Of course, she also eats smoked oysters with me & holds the baby raccoons we are rehabbing after we feed them too. Wouldnt have her any other way! Kim


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Apr 2, 2010)

*If..........................*

You know the cheapest place in town to get 5-gallon aquariums.

....and/or closely guard your knowledge of all the cheap-tank hotspots in town from all your local exotic-animal buddies.

RobC's YouTube channel appears in the "Porn" folder of your Bookmarks tab on your Internet browser.

You have over 1,000 forum posts.......
.......and registered only a month ago!!!

You are on a first-name basis with the staff at:
The dollar-store, Wal-Mart, the craft store, Home Depot, at least one lawn and garden center, and every LPS in town.

When showing your critters off to a new group of people within your friend-circle, at least one of them comes prepared with a catcher's mitt and an athletic cup.

Your best-friend's wife hits you up first when she's throwing a Tupperware party.

When asked if your tarantulas are poisonous, you respond (with a crap-eating grin and a fist full of cynicism): "No, they're considered a delicacy in many parts of the world. But they do have venom, so being bitten could potentially be a pretty painful prospect."

You have at least ONE family-photo with a tarantula in it (a loaded enclosure rack works well as a "backdrop").

You cried over the dead Arantula in Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.

You don't rescue *people* from bugs, YOU rescue *bugs* from people!!!

The cute cashier at the gas-and-sip takes EVERY opportunity to ridicule your Arachno-ways.........EXCEPT when a spider happens to be around. 
("Oh, so you WANT the crazy bug-boy to be hero of the day now, do you???" *walks out.....then back in* "I couldn't just leave you like that....." *picks up spider and walks back out the door saying to the spider: "We just can't let the mean lady squish you...")

The manager at PetCo sees you walk in, hands you a cup/box, and says "TAKE IT!!!! GET IT OUT OF HERE!!!!!!"


Enjoy!!!


----------

